# 721 L1.11 New Features and Bug Fixes



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Lets get a list of what is new and fixed for L1.11. 

I'll go first. 

If you make back to back timers on the same channel and use the default start recording 1 minute before and end 3 minutes after, the parameters for the end of the first timer and the start of the second timer will be set to 0. Nice.


----------



## l.i.t.e. (Mar 18, 2003)

Hello,

well i was hoping they would have added a way to swap tuners without the damn PIP but if the did im too stupid to figure it out. anyone know if there is a way now ? Also, does anyone know if the got rid of the ridiculous 2 hour buffer limit ? havent had a chance to check this out yet, just turned on my 721 this morning, ill check on it this afternoon.

Thanks guys


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob, I don't like that. I prefer the second tuner jumping in and starting the second recording with the start earlier setting (while the original timer goes long). 

Few channels are very good at starting right on time and with the skip while one stops, marks the recording and then begins to capture the second show you miss a minute or so. With shows like Friends and Frasier that have the little vignette right at the very, very end, this method misses that little skit. Also SciFi is bad, their shows jump from one right into the other. This was always a problem with Farscape and SG-1.

Having the two tuners gives it a nice overlap for a margin of safety. I wonder what the minimum overlap time must be now, for it to use both tuners vice back to back on one?


----------



## Jerry Abbanat (Nov 26, 2002)

I wish they would have fixed the default "start 1 min early" and "finish 3 minutes late"--You should be able to have your own default. I prefer 0 and 0 and it is annoying to keep having to change it. Maybe next update will have it.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Randy, 
I haven't had the opprotunity to fully test this yet. This happened when there was a third timer overlapping the other two. 
It might only do this when it has to. 
Will test when I get a chance


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob, that last scenario sounds better. Back to back + an event already scheduled for the second tuner. In this event, the deconfliction you found would be very useful.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

I just did a test.
back to back timers on the same channel keep their start and stop times if they can. 
In the event a third timer is scheduled, the timers on the same channel will adjust their start and stop times. 

Of course, the timers that I noticed this on did cut off the last 10 seconds of the first show and put it on the front of the second show.


Any other features or good bug fixes?


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

For those who only have access to the 119 sat we should at least get the 2.5 day guide without a re-boot, like before the L1.09 update. It would be better still if the epg was available on both 110 and 119.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

It does appear that the audio out-of-synch bug is corrected (somewhat). Now instead of being getting out synch with each press of the skip button, it now has a very brief audio pause/silence each time. Certainly better than it was, but not quite as it should be.


----------



## krlauver (Nov 29, 2002)

I seem to be experiencing more stuttering while watching recordings than before.

Thanks,
krlauver


----------



## krlauver (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krlauver _
> *I seem to be experiencing more stuttering while watching recordings than before.
> 
> Thanks,
> krlauver *


Well I figured out why my unit was stuttering. The hard drive was on its last legs. In fact moments ago it just died. I called support and they will be sending me a replacement unit since it is still under warranty.

Now I can do other things than watch the 70 or so hours of recordings I had on the unit.

My Mom said I should get cable because the 721 is so complicated. I told her once she got used to it she would not be happy with just having cable.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Bob _
> *Lets get a list of what is new and fixed for L1.11.
> 
> I'll go first.
> ...


That didn't work on mine last night. I was watching OLN at the same time that my regular defaulted Will and Grace timer should have moved smoothly into the ER recording (also on a default basis). What happened was the usual pop-up giving me the option to use the current tuner to access a timer, or kill one or the other timers. In other words, due to the overlap of time, it wanted to switch from one tuner to the other so that they both had their one minute early, 3 minutes late parameters. I am on 1.11 since Monday.

I see no discernible upgrade other than no audio skip or delay anymore when doing 10 second rewinds or 30 second jumps forward. That is sweet.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteveinDanville _
> *
> 
> That didn't work on mine last night. I was watching OLN at the same time that my regular defaulted Will and Grace timer should have moved smoothly into the ER recording (also on a default basis). What happened was the usual pop-up giving me the option to use the current tuner to access a timer, or kill one or the other timers. In other words, due to the overlap of time, it wanted to switch from one tuner to the other so that they both had their one minute early, 3 minutes late parameters. I am on 1.11 since Monday.
> *


It may only work with newly entered timers.

Try deleting the timers and then create them again. Please report back if it works or not. Want to know if I am seeing things. Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

These were new timers set up after 1.11 was installed, since it was another one of those goofy NBC 40 minute super-size nights, and without name-based, blah-blah-blah.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteveinDanville _
> *These were new timers set up after 1.11 was installed, since it was another one of those goofy NBC 40 minute super-size nights, and without name-based, blah-blah-blah. *


I just re-read your first post. I think I understand it.

The start and stop times of two timers back-to-back on the same timer will be adjusted only if a third timer is scheduled as well. If there are only two timers, they will keep the +3 after end and -1 from start. If there is a third timer at the same time, then the stop time and start times will be set to zero.

Not sure if I am in favor of this method or not.

And this would be a real bear to test. So many combinations of how the timers may be entered. Glad it wasn't me


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Bob _
> *I just did a test.
> back to back timers on the same channel keep their start and stop times if they can.
> In the event a third timer is scheduled, the timers on the same channel will adjust their start and stop times.
> ...


Mine operated this way last August when I got it. There is nothing new about that. If B2B timers on the same (or different) channels no longer overlap (retain their original padding) as others are reporting then that would be new, but it is hardly an improvement.

Fix the single tuner pixellation problem first, and then give us user prefs for padding/protection.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TomCat _
> *
> 
> Mine operated this way last August when I got it. There is nothing new about that. *


I wondered about that. Had no way to test it though.

Thanks for the info


----------



## mkovacs (Nov 26, 2002)

I sure hope dish comes out with a new
user guide that will show the changes made... or at least somthing from the web site!

I discovered a feature yesterday.... but don't know how long this has been there since I found it by accident after the download of version 1.11 s/w.

Go to the program guide. As usual you will see the live program in the upper right. Press the PIP Swap button and the picture will move down to the lower right and be "behind" the guide. (Guide is transparent). This will let you read the entire description of the program you are sitting on in the guide without pressing the info key. Now press the theme button the transparent guide over the live picture goes away with a clear view of the picture.

Marty


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Great find Marty! 
Now if we could only find a way to read the entire description of the PVR Events without going to the info key.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I agree! Great tip Marty. I think I'll get lots of use out of it. Thanks!


----------

